# I figli cambiano la vita



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Leggevo una discussione su fb di una famiglia con due figli sotto i due anni che chiedeva del clima in Egitto ad agosto.
Mi domando io: ma perché?
Un tempo con i bambini piccoli Solo mezza montagna, sotto gli 800m, o marina piccola, per intenderci Liguria no Adriatico.
Non capisco perché ci siano persone che abbiano figli senza la disponibilità a un minimo cambiamento di vita adeguato alle esigenze dei bambini.
Perché trascinarsi in giro dei bambini come pacchi?


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggevo una discussione su fb di una famiglia con due figli sotto i due anni che chiedeva del clima in Egitto ad agosto.
> Mi domando io: ma perché?
> Un tempo con i bambini piccoli Solo mezza montagna, sotto gli 800m, o marina piccola, per intenderci Liguria no Adriatico.
> Non capisco perché ci siano persone che abbiano figli senza la disponibilità a un minimo cambiamento di vita adeguato alle esigenze dei bambini.
> Perché trascinarsi in giro dei bambini come pacchi?


Io sono andata in Egitto a fine luglio qualche anno fa  ( mar rosso ed escursioni varie ) 
Devo dire che non ho mai patito il caldo a parte nell'escursione ad Abu simbel 
Ma li è proprio stata una sfacchinata micidiale che però  rifarei 
Vabbè non c'erano figli piccoli comunque al villaggio dove appoggiavano era pieno di famigkie con bimbi piccini


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono andata in Egitto a fine luglio qualche anno fa  ( mar rosso ed escursioni varie )
> Devo dire che non ho mai patito il caldo a parte nell'escursione ad Abu simbel
> Ma li è proprio stata una sfacchinata micidiale che però  rifarei
> Vabbè non c'erano figli piccoli comunque al villaggio dove appoggiavano era pieno di famigkie con bimbi piccini


Lo so che è pieno di famiglie che girano ovunque.
Io mi domandavo perché. Non si può aspettare che i bambini crescano per poter apprezzare anche loro il viaggio?
I viaggi sono solo uno dei tanti aspetti di voler considerare i bambini come qualcosa che non deve cambiare in alcun modo la vita e i programmi graditi.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono andata in Egitto a fine luglio qualche anno fa  ( mar rosso ed escursioni varie )
> Devo dire che non ho mai patito il caldo a parte nell'escursione ad Abu simbel
> Ma li è proprio stata una sfacchinata micidiale che però  rifarei
> Vabbè non c'erano figli piccoli comunque al villaggio dove appoggiavano era pieno di famigkie con bimbi piccini


Comunque mia figlia ha rischiato di schiattare in Grecia.


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque mia figlia ha rischiato di schiattare in Grecia.


In Grecia ci devo andare...poi ti dico


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In Grecia ci devo andare...poi ti dico


Mia figlia ha sempre avuto problemi di termoregolazione. Le avevo sconsigliato la Grecia ad agosto. Me l'ha raccontato quando è tornata.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2017)

Se ti informi del clima ad agosto per l'Egitto forse stai sottovalutando parecchie cose per quella che credi possa essere una vacanza...
Se vai a sud rischi anche i 50 gradi, la diarrea di chi entra ed esce dei locali climatizzati, di fare solo vita di mare perché a quell'età i bambini hanno bisogno del sonnellino pomeridiano (e quindi addio lunghe gite in pulman per visitare faticosamente - con due bambini probabilmente isterici e lamentosi, che troveranno tra gli altri turisti infastiditi dai pianti poca solidarietà e comprensione - i siti archeologici etc), scottature e colpi di calore perché non c'è un albero o un'area boschiva neanche a pagarla.
Tu stai scegliendo l'Egitto perché tra tutte le mete dove c'è l'animazione per i bambini (ma a quell'età non so neanche se li prendono, a dire il vero) è la più economica e ha un mare in alcune località (quasi mai però davanti agli alberghi) decisamente più affascinante del più triste e freddo Adriatico spesso algoso.

Io sono tra le persone che dicono che si possono fare comunque molte cose pur avendo bambini piccoli.
Esattamente come fanno i popoli dell'Europa centrale, decisamente meno angosciati di noi quando si trovano al cospetto di esseri umani più leggeri di dieci chili.
Ma ogni scelta va bilanciata con le necessità dei bambini.
Noi non ci siamo risparmiati in vacanze, fin da quando nostra figlia era appena nata.
Ma un villaggio/campeggio delle nostre latitudini, celato nel bosco ma prossimo alla spiaggia, lo spazio e il tempo per i tempi del sonno, la tranquillità anche climatica delle estati del Mediterraneo più a nord sono una scelta consigliabile per il benessere di tutti. 
E se si ha fantasia e disponibilità mentale, non è impossibile scegliere località economiche e belle senza frequentare località con altri climi (che comunque rimangono più accessibili durante altri mesi dell'anno)


----------



## Skorpio (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo so che è pieno di famiglie che girano ovunque.
> Io mi domandavo perché. Non si può aspettare che i bambini crescano per poter apprezzare anche loro il viaggio?
> I viaggi sono solo uno dei tanti aspetti di voler considerare i bambini come qualcosa che non deve cambiare in alcun modo la vita e i programmi graditi.


Se i genitori non scelgono ragionevolmente di adeguare il loro stile di vita alla presenza dei bambini, subiranno fatalmente le conseguenze, se fan male i loro conti.

Ho vivissimi ricordi di genitori smoccolanti x sentieri di montagna con figli in groppa, coprirsi di insulti e imprecazioni per non aver ragionevolmente tarato i loro programmi escursionistici alla presenza dei bambini :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

A me questo però sembra la punta di un iceberg.
Anche in pizzeria si vedono famiglie con bambini isterici perché ipereccitati dall'ambiente rumoroso o bimbi stravolti in centri commerciali ecc
Certamente, se lo permettono le condizioni economiche, si va in vacanza con i bambini e non necessariamente in Una troppo tranquilla località di collina, ma sempre adeguando i nostri ritmi ai loro.


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggevo una discussione su fb di una famiglia con due figli sotto i due anni che chiedeva del clima in Egitto ad agosto.
> Mi domando io: ma perché?
> Un tempo con i bambini piccoli Solo mezza montagna, sotto gli 800m, o marina piccola, per intenderci Liguria no Adriatico.
> Non capisco perché ci siano persone che abbiano figli senza la disponibilità a un minimo cambiamento di vita adeguato alle esigenze dei bambini.
> Perché trascinarsi in giro dei bambini come pacchi?


.
Io non ho fatto una sola vacanza in Italia da quando ho figli
Motivi: si paga meno. Se non vai in posti perduti l'assistenza è la medesima. Per trovare lo stesso mare dovrei andare in Sardegna e mi costa il triplo
Non ho mai considerato i miei figli pacchi e abbiamo sempre fatto vacanza adatte a loro anche se non eravamo in Italia
I miei figli è anche vero che si sono sempre stra adattati comunque


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io non ho fatto una sola vacanza in Italia da quando ho figli
> Motivi: si paga meno. Se non vai in posti perduti l'assistenza è la medesima. Per trovare lo stesso mare dovrei andare in Sardegna e mi costa il triplo
> Non ho mai considerato i miei figli pacchi e abbiamo sempre fatto vacanza adatte a loro anche se non eravamo in Italia
> I miei figli è anche vero che si sono sempre stra adattati comunque


Non credo che tu abbia fatto il giro di Parigi con i figli neonati.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

Oh poi io sono sempre andata in Sardegna con il traghetto. Ma gli orari e la sistemazione erano adeguate.
Certo ora sono comunque più riflessiva rispetto ai tempi lontani in cui li allattavo


----------



## Nocciola (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non credo che tu abbia fatto il giro di Parigi con i figli neonati.


.
Parlavi di una vacanza in Egitto e sulle vacanze ho commentato
Altri tipi di weekend le ho sempre fatte in due anche perchè con loro non mi sarei goduta nulla e sarebbe stato disatroso per noi e per loro. Da piccoli, poi da bimbi e poi da adolescenti


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Parlavi di una vacanza in Egitto e sulle vacanze ho commentato
> Altri tipi di weekend le ho sempre fatte in due anche perchè con loro non mi sarei goduta nulla e sarebbe stato disatroso per noi e per loro. Da piccoli, poi da bimbi e poi da adolescenti


In Egitto fa caldo in agosto. Ovviamente sul mare è sul mare, probabilmente simile a Sicilia o Sardegna e andranno rispettati i loro tempi. I tizi della richiesta su fb volevano andare alle piramidi.
Io penso che aspettare qualche anno non ammazza nessuno.


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me questo però sembra la punta di un iceberg.
> Anche in pizzeria si vedono famiglie con bambini isterici perché ipereccitati dall'ambiente rumoroso o bimbi stravolti in centri commerciali ecc
> Certamente, se lo permettono le condizioni economiche, si va in vacanza con i bambini e non necessariamente in Una troppo tranquilla località di collina, ma sempre adeguando i nostri ritmi ai loro.


Io da quando mia figlia era piccola vado in vacanza in questo villaggio dove la popolazione è massimamente tedesca.
Non ho mai avuto riscontri di bambini isterici: io credo che in qualche modo avvertano una forzatura da parte dei genitori anche in altri ambiti, non solo quello _vacanziero_.
Probabilmente l'essere rilassati con tempi adeguati comporta anche avere bambini rilassati.
Ricordo che quando la bimba era piccola (tre anni, però) d'inverno facevamo le nostre vacanze girando per varie città d'arte: lei sul passeggino, con una coperta sulle gambe, si addormentava tranquillamente mentre noi giravamo.
A partire dalla primavera ogni weekend la portavamo sul fiume, cosa che continuiamo a fare oggi. Una tenda della Decathlon per quando c'era un po' più di aria, dei giochi per la sabbia, le copertine per farla dormire, le coccole per quando ne aveva bisogno.
E' cresciuta camminando nel fango. Ho delle belle foto di lei che lascia impronte con la sua amica con i piedi immersi nella palta o facendo il bagno.
Credo che i bambini sentano molto il temperamento degli adulti che hanno accanto. Oltre a noi, nostra figlia ha sempre goduto delle attenzioni di adulti molto pacati (nonni esclusi). Però a un anno... sono piccoli. Io aspetterei almeno i 3 per certe cose.
Comunque in Egitto ci siamo andati d'inverno quando lei aveva 6 o 7 anni, perché potesse apprezzarlo anche lei.


----------



## iosolo (5 Aprile 2017)

Io amo viaggiare e nel limite del possibile gestisco le vacanze in modo che sia un piacere per tutti e quattro. 

Credo che però come per tutto il resto anche al "viaggiare" i bambini devono essere educati e in qualche modo abituati. 

Certo  nel limite di quello che sono i loro ritimi, i loro bisogni ma senza  mancare un minimo di adattamento anche da parte loro. La capacità di  adattarsi, al cibo diverso o a camminare più del dovuto, a dei ritmi  diversi... a luoghi diversi.
Questo senza scadere in pratiche masochiste ovvio. 

Nel  caso particolare non andrei nemmeno io in Egitto ad agosto, ma per  ragioni obiettive, oltre l'età piccola, in questo caso dei bambini. 

Io  andrei a Parigi con loro ad esempio, e visiterei con loro la città...  certo tappa d'obbligo sarebbe Disneyworld (anche per me ovvio!) ma credo  che riuscirebbero a trovare interessante anche la Torre Eiffel. 
Così  come ho fatto altri viaggi "importanti" con loro, con le dovute  modifiche, ma comunque soddisfacenti per tutta la famiglia.


----------



## Brunetta (5 Aprile 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Io amo viaggiare e nel limite del possibile gestisco le vacanze in modo che sia un piacere per tutti e quattro.
> 
> Credo che però come per tutto il resto anche al "viaggiare" i bambini devono essere educati e in qualche modo abituati.
> 
> ...


Questi sono due bambini sotto i tre anni.


----------



## Piperita (5 Aprile 2017)

Io  ho fatto l'esatto opposto, non mi sono mossa di casa per i primi anni, ma non so se sia stata la cosa migliore da fare.
Il risultato è stato che anche quando erano più grandetti non riuscivano a dormire fuori casa, erano molto legati alle loro cose, al lettino, al cuscino. Diciamo che la via di mezzo sarebbe stata la cosa migliore, né troppo, né troppo poco


----------



## danny (5 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questi sono due bambini sotto i tre anni.


Da vacanze tranquille.
Spiaggia e bungalow (ore centrali). Bungalow e spiaggia.


----------



## Homer (6 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Io non ho fatto una sola vacanza in Italia da quando ho figli
> Motivi: si paga meno. Se non vai in posti perduti l'assistenza è la medesima. Per trovare lo stesso mare dovrei andare in Sardegna e mi costa il triplo
> Non ho mai considerato i miei figli pacchi e abbiamo sempre fatto vacanza adatte a loro anche se non eravamo in Italia
> I miei figli è anche vero che si sono sempre stra adattati comunque


Idem, la prima fece la sua prima vacanza all'estero a soli 3 mesi, e quando aveva un anno in una bellissima ma sperdutissima isola delle Bahamas, e poi...e poi...e poi...questo per dire che si, non abbiamo mai voluto rinunciare alle vacanze per i figli, ma questi viaggi li hanno fatti davvero crescere con uno spirito di adattamento unico. Se avete la possibilità viaggiate tanto con loro senza problemi


----------

